# Mua Nệm Cao Su Ở Đâu Chất Lượng



## Dungtran (21/9/19)

Mặc dù hiện nay những cửa hàng kinh doanh chăn drap gối nệm không ít trên thị trường, ở những dãy phố, những cửa hàng ven đường hay những tấm nệm được bày bán rầm rộ ngay tại ngã tư. Vì vậy không tránh khỏi tình trạng tên thương hiệu và những thành phần sản phẩm khá giống nhau khiến người tiêu dùng vô cùng khó khăn trong việc chọn lựa những sản phẩm an toàn chất lượng.

Nệm cao su lại là dòng nệm luôn được ưa chuộng nhất bởi nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội, và đó sẽ là miếng hời lớn cửa những cửa hàng bán những sản phẩm hàng nhái kém chất lượng. Vậy, mua nệm ở đâu để đảm bảo về chất lượng và chính hãng? Vời bài viết “Mua Nệm Cao Su Ở Đâu Chất Lượng” sẽ giải đáp mọi thắc mắc cho bạn, cùng tham khảo nhé!

*Các dòng nệm cao su*

*1. Nệm cao su thiên nhiên*
Nệm cao su được sản xuất từ thành phần nguyên liệu 100% cao su thiên nhiên không pha lẫn các tạp chất.
Bề mặt nệm được thiết kế dạng bọt khí liên kết chặt chẽ với nhau hàng triệu lỗ thông hơi giúp cho sản phẩm luôn thoáng mát ở mọi góc độ, luôn tạo cho người nằm cảm giác êm ái, thoáng mát.
Do nguyên liệu được làm từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên nên nệm có độ đàn hồi, bền bỉ theo thời gian và độ bền cao. Nệm còn phân bổ đồng đều theo trọng lượng cơ thể, giúp nâng đỡ cột sống không gây ra tình trạng đau lưng, mỏi lưng.






_Nệm cao su thiên nhiên_​
*2. Nệm cao su nhân tạo*
Với nguyên liệu là polyurethane dạng bọt khí hở đem đến một ưu điểm tuyệt vời đó là duy trì sự cân bằng về nhiệt với môi trường bên ngoài, mang đến giấc ngủ ngon vào cả những ngày hè.
Nệm có tính độ đàn hồi cao, nâng đỡ cơ thể êm ái do cấu trúc nệm sẽ biến đổi theo hình dáng cơ thể và phân bổ áp lực đồng đều do đó phù hợp cả với những người mắc bệnh đau lưng.






_Nệm cao su nhân tạo_​
*3. Nệm cao su tổng hợp*
Được sản xuất từ nguyên liệu tổng hợp cao cấp theo dây chuyền công nghệ tiên tiến hiện đại với thiết kế bề mặt nệm êm ái, chịu lực tốt, nâng đỡ tối đa mang đến cảm giấc êm ái.
Được thiết kế độc đáo với cấu trúc với tỉ trọng 120kg/cm3 mang lại sự vững chắc giúp cho từng vùng máu được lưu thông dễ dàng, cơ thể được nghỉ ngơi.






_Nệm cao su tổng hợp_​
Với những sản phẩm *Tatana* luôn hội tụ những yếu tố:

Sản phẩm luôn được đầu tư kĩ lưỡng về nguyên vật liệu sản xuất sản phẩm và đường kim mũi chỉ để mang đến sản phẩm chắc chắn và thẩm mỹ cao.
Luôn đưa những công nghệ hiện đại, cập nhật công nghệ mới và luôn cải cách sản phẩm để mang đến sản phẩm tốt nhất cho người sử dụng. Như công nghệ 4D spacer mang đến sự thông thoáng, thấm hút mỗ hôi vượt trội nâng tầm sản phẩm để đạt được tấm nệm phù hợp nhất với nhu cầu sử dụng của người Việt.
Đặt nhu cầu khách hàng lên hàng đầu, nhằm mang đến sự tiện lợi nhất cho người sử dụng. Sản phẩm nệm gấp 3 và drap bảo vệ giúp các bà mẹ có thể dễ dàng vệ sinh và di chuyển nhanh chóng nhè nhàng.
Sản phẩm được bảo hành lên tới 10 năm sử dụng, 10 năm bạn có thể yên tâm về sản phẩm hỗ trợ cho giấc ngủ, 10 bạn không phải mất thời gian cho việc tìm kiếm sản phẩm thay thế do tấm nệm không đạt chuẩn đã xuống cấp,… do đó bạn có thể tiếp kiệm được khá nhiều thời gian để sử dụng vào những công việc yêu thích.
Sự tiện lợi. Bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm kiếm được nệm của Tatana ở hầu hết các tỉnh thành phía Nam, được tư vấn, được trải nghiệm sản phẩm dễ dàng mà không cần đi đâu xa.
Được giao hàng miễn phí tại 26 đại lý Thế Giới Nệm là nơi phân phối chính thức các sản phẩm của Tatana.

Ngoài ra bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy các dòng nệm cao su tại website chính thức của nệm TATANA là tatana.vn hoặc fanpage facebook.com/tatana.vn/ , ngoài ra TATANA cũng xuất hiện tại các kênh thương mại điện tử lớn hiện nay như: Lazada, Shopee, Adayroi, Tiki,… hoặc bạn có thể tìm mua trực tiếp tại hệ thống 26 cửa hàng Thegioinem.com và các đại lý khác của TATANA.

*TATANA*​


----------

